
Former Google CEO Eric Schmidt says ‘no question’ Huawei routed data to Beijing - jtdev
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/06/18/ex-google-ceo-eric-schmidt-no-question-huawei-routed-data-to-china.html
======
hootbootscoot
Sure, and I'll presume that Google works with the US authorities, Chinese
authorities, and whomever's territory they are operating in's authorities, as
would be typical for such trans-national business entities, even given a
strong negotiating position (being Google).

Why some folks would presume anything different in 2020 is beyond me.

~~~
schedutron
Sure, but I presume Google is relatively more responsible in its practices
when working with government authorities.

